# Google DNS Redirect do to Malware on TSF!



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

When attempting to view this thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f76/fan-configuration-499353.html

I got a warning stating that the page contained malware. 
Screenshot: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f76/fan-configuration-499353.html

I couldn't find a sopport forum for TSF so I decided to post it here. 

Just a heads up.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I tried the link and get no warning at all - the page loads fine.

Was the 2nd link in your post supposed to be a screenshot of the warning message you saw? The 2nd link is identical to the 1st one.

```
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f76/fan-configuration-499353.html
```
Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I, also, tried the link..... no alerts here. Which real-time app flagged the thread?? Can you try to post the screenshot again??


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe that I missed that. I must have type ctr+B instead of ctr+c. 

Here's the screenshot: http://imgur.com/LL4kn.png


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

No problem for me, worked fine.


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

johnwill said:


> No problem for me, worked fine.


My guess is that one of the ads ran by either this site or Google ads caused the error. 
If that's the case it may be a good idea to pull the ad.

The offending page source:

```
<br /> 
...the gpu fan is on the lower side, and the board is on top in the pic<br /> 
<br /> 
[B]<a onclick="pageTracker._trackPageview ('/outgoing/http_upmyphoto_com_img_image_php_image_frh_020100_images_4074_22114134000000_12308041060250_loc_jpg');" href="http://upmyphoto.com/img/image.php?image=frh_020100_images_4074_22114134000000_12308041060250_loc.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://upmyphoto.com/img/thumbnails/frh_020100_images_4074_22114134000000_12308041060250_loc.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a>[/B]             <br /> 
<br />...
```


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

Iplop said:


> ```
> <br />
> ...the gpu fan is on the lower side, and the board is on top in the pic<br />
> <br />
> ...


hmm, No edit button..


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I checked the thread and found a nonworking link to a pic submitted by struby. upmyphoto is currently under construction and may be having difficulty.


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

SABL said:


> I checked the thread and found a nonworking link to a pic submitted by struby. upmyphoto is currently under construction and may be having difficulty.


I see
I guess that's 'case closed' then.

Thanks for the replies.


----------

